# Serfage of 21 century and a wife as an accounting manager: Moscow symphony orchestras



## Moscow-Mahler

An interesting article about the situation inside Moscow symphony orchestras: corruption, a wife of a conductor as an accounting manager, and his relatives as spongers:

http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/30833/page1/
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/30833/page2/
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/30833/page3/
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/30833/page4/

Unfortunately, only in Russian again.


----------

